# lighting question



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

i have 3 hoods, 2 of which im going to put over my 10gallon planted tank. one is an incandescent hood that fits two screw in bulbs, and the other two are fluorescent hoods. i have an Aqua-Glo 18,000k 15w tube, and also an All-Glass Aquarium 8000k 15W tube. The other bulbs for the incandescent are 2 4100k 14w CF screw ins. i was wondering which hoods/ lights to use. thank you.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I could be mistaken but I think the 18K lamp doesn't really help plants at all because the spectrum is wrong. What kind of plants do you have in the tank now and what do you plan to add?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi

Hagen uses odd Kelvin values. Don't go by the Kelvin value alone. Go by what the bulb is designed to do.

Take care,
Left C


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

gheitman said:


> I could be mistaken but I think the 18K lamp doesn't really help plants at all because the spectrum is wrong. What kind of plants do you have in the tank now and what do you plan to add?


i have HM, HC, Anubias nana 'petite', riccia, micranthemum umbrosum, and some stems that i just put in there to soak up excess nutrients until the others grow out. i might switch Bacopa australis for the micranthemum umbrosum. if that's true, it's weird how the box for aquaglo says promotes plant growth. haha.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The AquaGlo is basically a low powered GroLux and appears purplish as does the GroLux Standard. Looking at the black body locus line on a CIE Chromaticity map and following it to the higher end point it begins to enter the purple region.



















If you like this type of bulb then you are better off with a GroLux as they output is more intense and you can get them for about $7 at www.saveonlighting.com


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

i think i'll just use my incandescent hood and the fluorescent one with the All-Glass tube. i'll wait awhile and then i'll buy one of those ahsupply kits and pickup some coralife lights from the lfs. been spending too much lately, will wait for awhile.

how many wpg is ideal for my tank and the plants im growing?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

No......not Coralife.

Get some good bulbs thru ahsupply when you get a kit.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

o ok. ya i was just looking at those, seems cheaper also. should buy a two 1x13 watt kit and a 1x 13 watt kit, so i get 3.9 wpg? if i do, which 3 bulbs should i get?

what is really the difference between 2 1x 13 deluxe bright kit and the 2x 13 bright kit?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

There are two versions of a 2 x 13 watt installation: One is with a single reflector which has folds that leave room for two side by side bulbs. The other is two separate single bulb reflectors. The first usually comes, I think, with a single ballast and the second with two ballasts.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

next to each other....meaning like forming a parallel line? so i think what i want would be the second one?which is they're put at opposite ends. both of these will fit in a standard 10 gallon hood right? does the ballast also fit in the hood?


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

o and also the question from before. which three bulbs would be recommended?


----------



## sprwoman1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Do the a & h kits fit into the standard hoods?


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

very tightly....yes. although you would have to overlap the reflectors a little bit, and the nails wouldn't really be a nice sight. im not even sure if you're spose to. i think a diy wood hood would be better, but i can't get the materials for it.


----------

